# MeatMe Blog Covers Wildomar Ca Competition



## Thom Emery (Apr 10, 2012)

great pictures

http://meatmeblog.blogspot.com/2012/04/ ... 4QpNhxa4k8


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Really cool! Thanks Thom!


----------

